# CCFA Nutrition Survey - 1 in 5 wins Amazon gift certificate



## 24601

The CCFA are asking IBD patients to complete this survey on nutrition. It's quick and easy and they say every 5th person to complete it gets a $15 Amazon voucher. Some of us could actually get something good from having this disease :ylol:

Here's the link:
https://sri.cornell.edu/ccfa/patient/


----------



## Jennifer

This survey has been approved. Working link has been added.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Not a winner but hope the info helps CCFA.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

Me neither.  But, I did it too.


----------



## xeridea

Did survey but not selected for gift card either! 

Anyone else think the survey structure and questions were a little weak?


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I agree it was weak. Also seems nobody wins.


----------



## 24601

Yeah, I was never impressed with the survey - though I do think nutrition is too often overlooked in treating Crohn's so I suppose raising any awareness could be good. But it doesn't seem all that inspiring of confidence that nobody is winning :thumbdown:


----------



## FrozenGirl

Not a winner. Oh well. Questions weren't great, slightly vague.


----------



## Layla

Also not a winner.


----------



## SarahD

I got a message saying I was a winner after I submitted the survey, but they will send me an email with the e-certificate in within a few days. Let's see if it materialises.


----------



## 24601

Good to hear there are some potential winners out there! Hope the e-certificate does indeed materialise!


----------



## AmyIsHere

I was also deemed a winner!  Waiting for the email.


----------



## 24601

Yay!:dusty:


----------



## SarahD

I still haven't received my email with the gift certificate..have you Amy?


----------



## AmyIsHere

Nope, I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## SarahD

I still haven't received an email from them. Beginning to think it's a con.


----------



## AmyIsHere

I JUST got my gift card via email!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Cool, so it's the real deal. Sadly I didn't win though.


----------



## SarahD

I received mine this morning. I'd actually given up hope that it was going to arrive.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Just got my gift card yesterday, Yeah!


----------

